# Gitarre lernen - Der Anfang



## Floyder (21. Dezember 2010)

Hey Buffed-Community,
ich mache es kurz:
Ich habe hier eine geliehene Western-Gitarre rumstehen und würde mich gerne etwas damit befassen.
Mein größtes Problem ist:
Womit sollte ich anfangen zu lernen ? Einige sagen, ich solle erst einmal alle Akkorde auswendig lernen, andere sagen ich sollte ganze Lieder lernen.
Was haltet ihr für die beste Möglichkeit ? Irgendwelche Tipps zu den verschiedenen Vorgehensweisen ?

Bin auf eure Antworten gespannt,
Floyder


----------



## Milivoje (21. Dezember 2010)

Um mir jetzt mal den Unmut aller Autodidakten zuzuziehen:
Mit dem Gitarre spielen habe ich jetzt keine große Erfahrung, nur mit nem anderen Instrument, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass einen qualifizierter Unterricht gerade am Anfang weiter bringt. Zum einen verhindert das eher, dass sich von Beginn an Fehler einschleichen (sowohl technische als auch in der Herangehensweise), zum anderen hilft einem das vielleicht eher mal über tote Punkte hinweg. Denn ich glaube, die Zahl derer, die sich mal eine Gitarre und ein Einsteigerwerk gekauft haben, darüber aber nie hinaus gekommen sind, dürfte riesig sein. Vor dem geistigen Auge sieht man sich schon als Gitarrengott, dem die Frauen zu Füßen liegen, aber der Weg dahin ist lang und steinig. Und ohne externe Motivation verstaubt das Instrument schneller, als man glaubt.
Du solltest Dich einfach mal umhören, örtliche Musikschulen bieten sicherlich auch sowas wie ne Schnupperstunde oder Einsteigerangebote. Es muss ja nicht direkt der teure Einzelunterricht sein.


----------



## Hubautz (21. Dezember 2010)

http://www.amazon.de...92921368&sr=1-1

Das ist ziemlich verständlich. Allerdings sollte dir der Musikstil zusagen.


----------



## Sin (21. Dezember 2010)

Wichtig ist erstmal, dass du dich mit der Gitarre vertraut machst. Weißt welche Saite du für welchen Ton zupfen musst. Die erste Hürde auf die du stoßen wirst, ist die Hornhaut auf deinen Fingern. Bereits nach wenigen Minuten werden dir diese gehörig weh tun. Das bekommst du aber auch nur weg, wenn du regelmäßig übst. Zuerst solltest du die einzelnen töne üben: E A d g h e. Wenn du die drin hast, würde ich für ein kleines Erfolgserlebnis einfach mal die ersten leichten lieder versuchen. Zur Weihnachtszeit eignen sich einfache songs wie: Stille Nacht, Oh Tannenbaum oder ähnliches, da diese auch ohne Akkorde "Halbwegs" klingen.

Wichtig ist: Versuch nicht direkt von Anfang an Stücke zu spielen, die zu schwer sind. Versuche also nicht direkt Nothing Else Matters, oder ähnliches zu spielen.

P.S. Um ein "Ohr" für die Töne zu bekommen, kannst du deine Gitarre via CD stimmen, nicht via Stimmgerät.


----------



## Ol@f (21. Dezember 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de...92921368&sr=1-1
> 
> Das ist ziemlich verständlich. Allerdings sollte dir der Musikstil zusagen.


Damit fäng fast jeder Gitarrist an. Das wirste etwa 2 Monate brauchen (je nachdem wie viel du spielst), bis du damit so ziemlich durch bist und die Basics drauf hast. Danach nochmal anfragen, damit man auf den gewünschten Musikstil eingehen kann.



> Versuche also nicht direkt Nothing Else Matters, oder ähnliches zu spielen.


Naja, eigentlich ist es ja ein Anfängerstück.. Ich würde ihm aber eher raten, dass er erstmal lernt Akkorde zu greifen etc.. Zupfen ginge da schon einen kleinen Schritt weiter.


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Dezember 2010)

Hi, ich habe es durch einen Freund gelernt, also Akkorde und erste einfachste Stücke wie z.B. Nirvana. Dann habe ich mir von damaligen Lieblingsbands die Bücher geholt bzw kopiert, wo auch die Tabulatoren mit drin sind (also die 6 Saiten aufgemalt) - ich kann bis heute keine Noten lesen, aber halbwegs ordentlich Gitarre spielen. Eine (Spaß)Band ist sehr hilfreich beim Lernen...!^^


----------



## Floyder (24. Dezember 2010)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten ! 
Ich werde mir dieses Buch mal besorgen und gucken, ob ich ein paar meiner Freunde dazu bewegen kann, sich ein Instrument anzueignen 

Habt ihr sonst noch Tipps für mich, wie das lernen eventuell schneller voran geht ?


----------



## ego1899 (25. Dezember 2010)

keine drogen so lange du nich deine erste world tour ginter dir hast! und selbst dann rate ich eher davon ab ^ ^


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Dezember 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> keine drogen so lange du nich deine erste world tour ginter dir hast! und selbst dann rate ich eher davon ab ^ ^



naja mit grünem Zeugs spielts sich lockerer...oh darf man das hier posten ?


----------



## eaglestar (27. Dezember 2010)

Hey,

ich habe zu Weihnachten eine schöne Harley Benton unterm Baum gefunden und stehe nun genauso am Anfang wie der Herr Themenersteller! ^^

*WICHTIG: Ich habe 0 (in Worten: NULL) Ahnung von Musik!

*Ich lese momentan recht viel. Angefangen mit "Was sind das für Knöpfe auf der E-Gitarre" bis hin zu "Wie greife ich meinen ersten Akkord".
Fingerübungen habe ich täglich auf meinem Plan. (Hornhaut wo bist du?)

Tipp zum Saiten lernen:


> *E*ine *A*lte *D*ame *G*eht *H*eringe *E*ssen


 (von Oben nach Unten)




ego1899 schrieb:


> keine drogen so lange du nich deine erste world tour ginter dir hast! und selbst dann rate ich eher davon ab ^ ^



Wie soll man denn so eine World Tour ohne Kaffee, Zigaretten (falls Raucher) und ohne "Erstes-Konzert-Geschafft-Bierchen" überstehen? 


Gruß


----------



## Ol@f (27. Dezember 2010)

Hol dir das Buch von Peter Bursch. Da kannst du mit 0 Ahnung anfangen.


----------



## skyline930 (27. Dezember 2010)

http://justinguitar.com/index.php


----------



## Thoor (27. Dezember 2010)

Ganz im Ernst: geh zu nem Gitarrenlehrer und nimm dort stunden... wenn du wirklich spielen willst und was lernen willst ist das der beste weg... ich hab selber 5 jahre gespielt... einfach drauf loszuklimpern und dinge ähnlich zu machen wie im internet bringt unterm strich 0 und ist vergeudete zeit


----------



## Kuya (30. Dezember 2010)

Floyder schrieb:


> Hey Buffed-Community,
> ich mache es kurz:
> Ich habe hier eine geliehene Western-Gitarre rumstehen und würde mich gerne etwas damit befassen.
> Mein größtes Problem ist:
> ...



Mein Vater hat das vor nem Jahr auch angefangen, und kanns mittlerweise so gut, dass ich mir auch ne E-Gitarre bestellt habe. 

Abgesehen vom klassischen "Übung macht den Meister", übte er eigentlich von Anfang an mit dem PC.
Es gibt unglaublich viele Sachen auf Youtube oder auch anderen Seiten mit richtigen Lernvideos für Griffe usw.

Und wenn mein Vater das auf die Reihe bekommen hat, dann dürften "wir" das doch auch hinbekommen!


----------



## eaglestar (30. Dezember 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Abgesehen vom klassischen "Übung macht den Meister", übte er eigentlich von Anfang an mit dem PC.
> Es gibt unglaublich viele Sachen auf Youtube oder auch anderen Seiten mit richtigen Lernvideos für Griffe usw.




Für eine Liste mit den Seiten auf denen man die Lernvideos finden kann, wäre ich auch dankbar!


----------



## Ol@f (30. Dezember 2010)

Das Problem dabei ist nur, dass die meisten ein anderes Konzept haben (,wobei anfangs nur gering unterschiedlich).  Das Peter Bursch Gitarrenbuch liefert gutes Grundwissen und danach kann und sollte man sich was "richtiges" suchen. 

Ich persönlich hab mir dann auch einen Gitarrenlehrer geholt, hat die Vorteile, dass er Fehler korrigiert und m.E. lernt man auch schneller. Nachteil, es kostet halt mehr. 

Ein anderer Freund, der sehr gut spielt, hat sich alles autodidaktisch beigebracht. Als ich das erste mal mit ihm gespielt habe, merkte ich, dass er _ein bisschen_ unsauberer spielte und paar Techniken nicht kannte/unsauber ausführte. Nachdem ich ihn darauf hingewiesen habe, konnte er das auch mit der Zeit sauber.

Also das "Richtige" kann dann fortführend auch ein weiteres Buch sein, das sollte dann aber auf die gewünschte Musikrichtung eingehen. Gitarrenlehrer nutzen ja auch irgendwelche Lehrbücher, bloß da hat man den "auf die Finger schau"-Effekt.


----------



## Wolverrive (30. Dezember 2010)

es gibt an sich nur 2 möglichkeiten

1. einen Gitarrenlehrer besorgen

Vorteil: Mit einer Menge Zeit ein ziemlich sauberes Gitarrenspiel und schnelle Fortschritte

Nachteil: Geld, weniger Flexibilität 

2. Per PC, Lektüre oder sonstigen Medien lernen

Vorteil: Flexibel und meist wenig Geld

Nachteil: Noch viel mehr Zeit und qualitativ schlechteres Gitarrenspiel

Sicherlich kann man mit einem gewissen Grad an Talent mehr aus der flexiblen Variante machen, jedoch ist eine Musikschule bzw. ein guter Gitarrenlehrer nunmal die beste Art ein Instrument zu lernen. 

Ich muss aber auch sagen, wenn man keine große Karriere in kurzer Zeit anstrebt und sich wirklich reinhängt und Spass am Spiel hat, reicht das Lernen per Youtube, Lesen, Hören ect. 


Hauptsache man merkt Fortschritte und hat einfach Spass. 

PS: Das wichtigste sind die Saiten lernen und Griffe, fang niemals vorher mit irgendwelchen Liedern an. Unsinnig und verdirbt die Laune



Ol@f schrieb:


> Also das "Richtige" kann dann fortführend auch ein weiteres Buch sein, dass Gitarrenlehrer nutzen ja auch irgendwelche Lehrbücher, bloß da hat man den "auf die Finger schau"-Effekt.



Lehrer nutzen allg. auch nur Bücher, jedoch genießen sie aber eine gewisse Vorbildung, die u.a. auch aus Erfahrung besteht. Also das auf den "auf die Finger schau" Effekt zu reduzieren ist falsch. Beim besten Willen.


----------



## Ol@f (31. Dezember 2010)

Wolverrive schrieb:


> Lehrer nutzen allg. auch nur Bücher, jedoch genießen sie aber eine gewisse Vorbildung, die u.a. auch aus Erfahrung besteht. Also das auf den "auf die Finger schau" Effekt zu reduzieren ist falsch. Beim besten Willen.


Ich weiß ja nicht wie du " "auf die Finger schau" Effekt " definierst. Hab diese Formulierung auch nur gewählt, weil sie mir grad eingefallen war. Aber ich denke, dass die Aspekte - die du und ich gennant haben - letzten Endes diesen Effekt implizieren.


----------



## Kuya (10. Januar 2011)

eaglestar schrieb:


> Für eine Liste mit den Seiten auf denen man die Lernvideos finden kann, wäre ich auch dankbar!



Versuchs mal damit!

Gitarre Lernen für Anfänger, Gratis-Software

Mal ein wenig Youtube und Google und schon hast du alles nötige.
(Alternativ nimm ein paar Gitarren-Stunden für den Anfang, und sobald die das Grundlegende kannst, 
brings dir selber bei). 

Ich machs auch auf diese Weise, E-GItarre hab ich schon (Geschenk vom Vater, der besitzt 5, und weil der sich schon wieder eine besondere bestellt hat, Baugleich und Signiert von ... sonstwem Berühmten, musste er eine Loswerden, weil Ihn sonst meine Mutter erdrosselt). 

Ich war bisher aber auch auf zuvielen verschiedenen Hochzeiten, um ernsthaft damit anzufangen, aber ich werds bestimmt nicht vergessen. Wenn ich schon ne E-Gitarre hab, will ich das auch lernen, (alleine schon meinen Nachbarn zuliebe ).


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Januar 2011)

Ich würde, wenn du es dir selber bei bringen willst, auf jedenfall ein Lernheft holen. Dort wird meist bei 0 angefangen, meistens auch die Gitarre selbst erklärt und bestimmte Schlagtechniken etc. Mein erstes Lied war "Ein Kompliment" von den Sportfreunden Stiller. Wenn du die Akkorde einigermaßen drauf hast, geht das sehr einfach von der Hand und das Intro ist echt klasse.  Naja, was gibt es noch zu sagen... mach dich nicht selbst fertig, wenn mal was nicht funktioniert. Ist halt so wie in der Schule, nur nicht so langweilig.  Ohne Lektüre und blutende Finger geht nix, danach macht es aber einfach nur noch Spaß.


----------



## Kuya (10. Januar 2011)

Das erinnert mich an... hoffentlich find ich das auf Youtube.

...Ja! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bGhQtngrMlo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mit 15 oder 16 das erstmal gesehen, da wusste ich, dass ich das irgendwann lernen will.
An Motivation wirds mir also bestimmt nicht mangeln.


----------

